# Apple Sightings -- Why is the Apple logo usually covered up ???



## djbeta (Dec 12, 2004)

Could someone tell me why is the Apple logo often covered up on television ??

My thought is that the television show doesn't want to give Apple free publicity ?   and perhaps they would show the logo if Apple agreed to pay a fee ? 

or..   Apple must give approval to use their product on TV.

In any case... I was just watching Extreme Makeover (an awesome TV show where they build a very deserving family a new home in 1 week) and it appears they were using a 12" powerbook, but again, the logo was covered..


----------



## davidbrit2 (Dec 12, 2004)

You're exactly right. It's the same reason you'll see brand name logos and such blurred out on other live filming TV shows (Cops, etc).


----------



## mdnky (Dec 12, 2004)

Extreme Makeover is sponsored by SEARS...who sells Compaq/HP and Sony.  If you watch long enough, you'll see that any computers they give away with the makeovers are Compaq/HPs.  That's probably the #1 reason behind the covering of the Apple logo on the laptops the designers/crew on that show.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2004)

These days shows have advisors that advise and give insight on how to incorporate the sponsor's products into the show. Have you ever noticed on NCIS the Nextels and the Motorola phones mentioned by name?

Before people would just use what was on hand and not worry about giving free publicity, today since they can milk it for more money they blur out or cover over the brand names if they dont pay the show to do it, also they go to great lengths to incorporate advertizing on the show.


----------



## fryke (Dec 13, 2004)

I also guess that for Apple it's all the same. I've yet to see a person go buy a PowerBook because, say, Val Kilmer used one in The Saint. For me personally, it was more important, because I _had_ that PowerBook. Made me feel good back then, to see him use the same thing. And _that_ still works, even if the logo is covered by a sticker or something, because if you actually have the same notebook, you'll recognise it.


----------



## spitty27 (Dec 13, 2004)

like in sex and the city, carrie used a pismo - made me feel all tingly inside cuz i was using a pismo! though she was using os9 i believe


----------



## fryke (Dec 13, 2004)

Which also made sense for 'pure writers'... If all you needed was Simple Text, OS 9 had much better battery life.


----------



## arkayn (Dec 13, 2004)

Of course if they actually show a screen shot, it is very easy to know when they are using a Mac.


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 13, 2004)

This is kind of on topic.

At my house we watch a lot of G4Tech TV. There are a lot of crappy comercials for "learn computing fast" and crappy remote desktop software. One of the learn computing fast comercials has some chick using a pre  PPC PowerBook, looking like a PowerBook 100. Seem rediculous to me after thinking of the age.

On one of the remote desktop comercials, I can't think of the name right now, the chick is using a 12" PB. They have a video overlay on the screen that is of someone using windows, at first i thought it was just the remote software but then she opens the remote software from the desktop, I about put my head through the wall.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 14, 2004)

I;ve known people that bought the nokia 9000il because val used it in the saint 

I am happy when I see newtons in movies 
I had a 120 which I gave to a friend and now I have a 2100


----------



## applewhore (Dec 14, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Which also made sense for 'pure writers'... If all you needed was Simple Text, OS 9 had much better battery life.


Fair enough, but did the "IMpure-writing" Carrie ever use her pizmo outside her apartment?

I never saw her carrying anything more than a handbag or a new bag filled with Jimmy Choos' etc. shoes!  ;-)


----------



## mdnky (Dec 15, 2004)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> I;ve known people that bought the nokia 9000il because val used it in the saint



I actually know someone who bought a C70 (Volvo) cause that was the car he used in the movie.  It's amazing how many people buy stuff cause they saw it used in a TV show or in a movie.


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 15, 2004)

Heh, I'm more likely to buy a Mini Cooper because of the Italian Job movie.  Of course, I also happen to think they're awesome cars to begin with, but the movie pretty much first introduced them to me.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 15, 2004)

You should drive one of the Turbo Minis...fun can't begin to describe it.  I'd even consider buying one if I didn't have a dire need for more space, towing capability, and 4wd.


----------



## j2603 (Dec 20, 2004)

I bought my Mazda RX8 because Britney drove one in her "Me Against the Music" video... 
 no, kidding, I had been already thinking about buying it even before the video came out.


----------



## senne (Dec 28, 2004)

RTBF, television francophone of Belgium, had to cancel a weekly show because they used too many Macs. :|


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2004)

you have a need for 4wd? must be ugly, where you live.  we have nice streets out here in civilisation. *cough*

senne: Was that really the reasons for cancelling the show? What kinda show was that?


----------



## mdnky (Dec 28, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> you have a need for 4wd? must be ugly, where you live.  we have nice streets out here in civilisation. *cough*



Actually, funny you mention that as they're still covered in ice from the pre-xmass snow we had, but that's not a usual problem.  The first day or so they were pretty much 4WD only, but then again it was a nasty snow/ice crystal mix that was like deep sand.  A day or two after that anyone with common sense and a marginally capable vehicle could drive on them.  

I spend too much time in construction sites, on lands we have listed (no roads of course), and etc. for my job.  4WD is a must have there.  I also spend a lot of time camping and traveling, most of which are way off the beaten path and almost always require the ground clearance of a SUV/truck to get to.  Some even require lo-range 4WD to get to.


----------



## senne (Dec 29, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> senne: Was that really the reasons for cancelling the show? What kinda show was that?



CyberCafé, a show about informatica. The "production house" Ex Machina Television only used Macs in the studio because they had a contract with Apple. But RTBF didn't want Product Placement Advertisement, so they canceled the show.


----------

